# Stuck At 1020, No More Bubbles?



## flamebird (1/9/07)

Greetings all,

This is my first ever brew  The posts on this forum have been incredibly helpful!

I'm brewing 23L made with the Cooper's Cerveza kit. After reading some opinions on that particular beer, I'm starting to wonder whether or not it was a good choice.

Anyway, that's not the real problem! The original gravity reading was 1041. It has been about 4 days and the brew has stopped bubbling and has been sitting on 1020 for the last 24 hours. The brew has been fermenting at around 18-20 degrees the entire time and was bubbling away until yesterday morning.

Is something wrong, or should I just wait and see? If the brew continues to be stuck at 1020, what should I do?

By the way, I took daily readings with the hydrometer:
28/8: 1041
29/8: 1037
30/8: 1030
31/8: 1020
01/9: 1020

Cheers :beer:


----------



## ironxmortlock (1/9/07)

flamebird said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> This is my first ever brew  The posts on this forum have been incredibly helpful!
> 
> ...



That does sound a bit high for Cerveza. Let it sit for another 3 or 4 days and check it again.

Have fun!

M


----------



## simpletotoro (1/9/07)

hi...what was your recipe ...as in what fermentables did you use...also what yeast...
cheers ST


----------



## Adamt (1/9/07)

Always good to check your hydrometer is calibrated correctly (it seems to be find by the OG reading). Your hydrometer should read 0.998-1.000 in 20C water.


----------



## matti (1/9/07)

Anxious new brewer?

I recognize the symptoms. 
The ale yeast take about 5-8 days to finnish.
Also the airlock usually doesn't always indicate action if it has a slight leak.

As above post(s)
another 3-4 days before you bother doing another sg.

Remember that the sample will have some carb in it.
A good tip from GT was to draw a sample, pour it from one glass to another to get rid of foam and CO2 prior to reading the hydrometer.
works a treat
cheers


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/07)

We would need to know what ingredients you used, what yeast, how much, was it rehydrated and what the pitching temp was. Sometimes if the wort is providing the correct environment for good fermentation and is at the correct ferm temp a rouse of the yeast will help. Swirl the fermenter to stir up the yeast, but dont agitate or airate the wort.

Screwy


----------



## flamebird (1/9/07)

Thanks for the tips and advice so far  As a couple of you have suggested, I'll wait a few days and see how it goes.



simpletotoro said:


> what was your recipe


I used the included yeast and 1kg of Brew Booster the homebrew store (BeerTech in Perth) gave me. Not sure of what the Brew Booster consisted of - I threw the packet out 



Adamt said:


> Always good to check your hydrometer is calibrated correctly


I checked it in water and it appears to read exactly 1.000.



Screwtop said:


> We would need to know what ingredients you used, what yeast, how much, was it rehydrated and what the pitching temp was. Sometimes if the wort is providing the correct environment for good fermentation and is at the correct ferm temp a rouse of the yeast will help. Swirl the fermenter to stir up the yeast, but dont agitate or airate the wort.


Used the kit yeast. I didn't rehydrate it. Unfortunately I put it all together before discovering this forum! Perhaps if there is no gravity drop over the next few days I should swirl it a little?

Cheers


----------



## deegee (1/9/07)

Flamebird - You might want to take a look at the thread " Yet another is it ready to bottle yet" started by Brendon about a week ago. It is a similar query. His brew had been going a lot longer, but was also stuck at about 1020.


----------



## flamebird (1/9/07)

Thanks DeeGee - your post in the other thread is very helpful!

Lots of knowledgeable people around here


----------



## simpletotoro (1/9/07)

umm i always thought the yeast in this kit (Cooper's Cerveza kit) was a true lager yeast ....meaning ferment at around 10-12/c...mind you i haven't made this kit just something i thought i saw somewhere ...correct me if i'm wrong please..
cheers ST


----------



## 0M39A (1/9/07)

simpletotoro said:


> umm i always thought the yeast in this kit (Cooper's Cerveza kit) was a true lager yeast ....meaning ferment at around 10-12/c...mind you i haven't made this kit just something i thought i saw somewhere ...correct me if i'm wrong please..
> cheers ST



going on an old memory... i think its a mixed ale and lager yeast.


----------



## flamebird (2/9/07)

Well I couldn't resist taking another reading, and I was pleased to see it at 1015  Hurrah!


----------



## flamebird (6/9/07)

Alright folks, the brew has been sitting at 1010 for 3 days straight now. 

Should I do something, or just bottle it? :beerbang: 

Cheers


----------



## Steve (6/9/07)

flamebird said:


> Alright folks, the brew has been sitting at 1010 for 3 days straight now.
> 
> Should I do something, or just bottle it? :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers




bottle :beerbang:


----------

